# Creating Hessian Figures



## BlondeAverageReader (Dec 7, 2017)

[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Here's an inexpensive and creative hobby to fill those cold dark evenings.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Just a few simple materials, and an ability to sew, fray hessian and plait raffia.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Warning! plaiting raffia is easy, sewing the plaits into dinky baskets takes time.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]My sister-in-law introduced me to these models years ago and gave me the book, l have checked and it's still available. Just add imagination, and off you go.

[/FONT]

[/FONT]


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 7, 2017)

Love those tiny baskets!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Dec 7, 2017)

Satan, get behind me!
No, seriously, I do not not need another hobby. 
Looks like fun tho.  I think I know what people in your family are getting for Christmas.


----------



## PiP (Dec 23, 2017)

These are wonderful  I'd love to try making these. NExt time I'm in the UK I'll see if I can get some hessian.


----------



## escorial (Dec 23, 2017)

brilliant....seems like a long lost thing to do but here it is....creativity is boundless for you


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Dec 23, 2017)

escorial said:


> brilliant....seems like a long lost thing to do but here it is....creativity is boundless for you



Thank you, I've always been Crafty!


----------

